# Lakers vs Mavericks game thread!



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The storylines!

Opening night!

First time in 3 years the Lakers play a game with no title to defend!

Malone and Paytons debut!

Lakers vs the team they own more than any other!

First public appearance of Kobe and Shaq together since "the fued!"

Antonie and Antawns debut!

ABOUT TIME NBA IS BACK


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm pumped up for this game, even if it's the Lakers


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I dont think Kobe is playing, but I seriously look forward to seeing Shaq in his first game that counts. Especially against a team that doesnt have anyone who can come remotely close to guarding him. 

Although Shaq should completely dominated, the Mavs might win, and honestly I dont care who wins because I'm not a Laker fan. But I look forward to seeing the new faces on each team and how their going to fit in.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm looking forward to see which team looks more confused on the court


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope one of the teams scores 150 points tonight.

I can't wait for when Shaq is guarding Dirk. And Dirk is guarding Shaq. Fun times on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

All I know.. Without Kobe, IMO the Lakers will get smoked against Dallas.. We'll see! Should be fun though!


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> I'm looking forward to see which team looks more confused on the court


:laugh: 

I was excited about this game, to see how the Lakers' fab four would play together, but since Kobe's not playing, I'm not as excited.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> I was excited about this game, to see how the Lakers' fab four would play together, but since Kobe's not playing, I'm not as excited.


I got excited about the game when i read Don Nelson was thinking of playing 6-8 Danny Fortson at center... It will be fun watching him guard Shaq!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Mavericks are trying to go after Sabonis.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I hope one of the teams scores 150 points tonight.
> 
> I can't wait for when Shaq is guarding Dirk. And Dirk is guarding Shaq. Fun times on both ends of the floor.


Shaq will guard either Forston, Bradley, Najera or Jamison the whole game.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Somebody please score...............


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why is Dallas wearing Grizzly jerseys...?

And what's the deal with this new trendy, ugly fabric they're making these new outfits with? What's next -- sequins?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

55-45 LAL at the half


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2003)

walker is lightin' it up from 3 point range!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>[email protected]</b>!
> walker is lightin' it up from 3 point range!


Yeah, but this might lead him to carry this type of game for a week or 2, which I don't think is the type of play they need.

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So thats 45 wins out of 50 against the Mavs...

Man if George, Fish, Russell and eventually Rush and Pargo keep their confidence up and make open jumpers the Lakers will win 70 easy.

CAN WE AGREE THAT THIS KOBE/SHAQ FUED IS OVERBLOWN AND WILL NOT HURT THE TEAM.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> CAN WE AGREE THAT THIS KOBE/SHAQ FUED IS OVERBLOWN AND WILL NOT HURT THE TEAM.


No. I've been saying they would beat Dallas without Kobe. And look. It's giving us other fans something to think about.

-Petey


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> CAN WE AGREE THAT THIS KOBE/SHAQ FUED IS OVERBLOWN AND WILL NOT HURT THE TEAM.


I might have agreed before, but after seeing Shaq/GP/Malone sharing some laughs while Kobe is on the end not even part of it, I think it might be safe to say there is some trouble.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm starting to think it was all a setup (I hope).. Wow Malone 2 assists away from Triple Double


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers win 109-92.. 1-0 Start to the season.. Malone finished 1 assist away from triple double..

Box Score


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm more impressed by Shaq's maturity for letting Kobe's comments ride after the game. 

I think the most telling thing about this game is how bad defensively the Mavs are. The experiment that Nelson is attempting is gonna blow up in his face. 

I'm not ready based on spanking the weak d Mavs to say the Lakers can win 70 games. Wait until they play a team with an interior defense and a rebounding pf. 

Malone and GP have increased the Lakers floor speed as far as pushing the ball and getting back on defense and the human enigma George actually looked like he knew what he was doing. 

The game against the Suns will be more telling with slashing athletic fast players. Their speed neutralizes size at times. 

I keep wondering can GP play this well when he has to guard an athletic 1 or 2 who slashes. 

The Mavs could be in serious trouble very serious trouble. 


Glad to see Kobe interacting with his teammates laughing and joking. 

He and Shaq sitting next to each other was a good look. I think we really don't no whats really going down behind the scene's. I'm starting to think the relationship isn't nearly as bad as the media portrays it to be. 

I actually think in a strange way each cares what the other thinks and that through their flare ups they get their points across to each other and they take it to heart. I remember the 1st flare up a few years back Kobe started passing the ball alot more after the flare up and made his teammates better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2003)

thanks for the pics. I'm dissapointed Malone didnt get 1 more assist:upset: ... but at least Walton made a few shots towards the end.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*More Pics!*


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

did anyone see the fourth quarter when MAlone Payton and Shaq were all sitting on the bench and George ahd the ball. He did thiis crazy *** move that broke the guys ankle- looke like soemthing he stole from Kobe's book.

All the lakers looked in rgeat form. And I think that BS about them not sharing the balll as each starter had 15 or mroe points, not to mention GP and KM had 9 asts and Shaq had 5.

GREAT way to start the season


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>double3peat</b>!
> did anyone see the fourth quarter when MAlone Payton and Shaq were all sitting on the bench and George ahd the ball. He did thiis crazy *** move that broke the guys ankle- looke like soemthing he stole from Kobe's book.
> 
> All the lakers looked in rgeat form. And I think that BS about them not sharing the balll as each starter had 15 or mroe points, not to mention GP and KM had 9 asts and Shaq had 5.
> ...


I think that was Georges first ever one-on-one move!  Maybe he worked on his isolation play in the summer, even if we won't need it all this year.

And John, did Payton, Karl and Shaq include Kareem Rush in their joking? Is that cause for concern? And I still don't see how them hating Kobe would even hurt the team.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

beautiful offensive execution last night. They ran the triangle, and they just ran...



> "I thought he was really a driving force," Jackson said of Payton. "At one time, he said, 'Do you want me to slow the ball down or you think these guys can run with me?' I said, 'Keep on making them run with you.' "


Great team basketball.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

What a great game. both team looked kind of rusty at the beginning, and out of rhythm, but then the Lakers really picked it up. The Mavs never had a chance.

Lol, the "Mavs is Lakers biggest" thread looks like such a joke now.. The Mavs were simply outplayed in every single position except SF but George held his own. And man, not to take anything away from the role players but, the Mavs defense is really horrible! George, and Fisher scored 16 pts, and russel with 10?? Man, this game would have been really embarrassing for the Mavs.. actually, it already was.

I thought russel played really well, actually. He looked at least 5 years younger out there... same for Malone and Payton. Is Malone really 40??


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: More Pics!*



> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!


Oh gawd i hope kobe doesn't start doing that annoying sign to his wife that Doug Christie does a million times every game..



Thanks for the pics! Pictures say so much.

When did Kobe come out to sit on the bench? I watched the first quarter of the game and didn't see him...well the camera didn't really go to the bench but I assume it would have been on him if he was there.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

kobe joined the team on the bench at the end of the 3rd quarter


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The last time the Lakers had six players score in double figures, as they did Tuesday night, was April 8 against … the Dallas Mavericks.

In that game, Devean George led the Lakers with 21 points, the only time all season the Lakers' leading scorer was someone other than Shaquille O'Neal or Bryant. Gary Payton led with 21 points Tuesday.

Something about that Don Nelson defense — such as it is — brings out the balance in the Lakers.

"I didn't expect that to happen [so quickly]," Jackson said. "I think we have the capabilities of being there, with that kind of stat-sheet look, but I didn't think it would happen the first game. It just came about. I think Shaq had what I would call a subpar game. Not a subpar game, he just saw the focus was intensely on him and moved the basketball … to the players that were open. Normally, he's going to be much more of a force in a game. I like to see that diversity, that parity." 

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1190245.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------

